# Books on Motors



## bobgaggle (Jun 4, 2019)

Every TD resume I've ever seen has something like, "tool maintenance and repair" in the skills section. I have those words in my resume, and until recently, its been true. But in the past few months I've been made a liar. I've had a dust collector and a roll bender die because of motor problems that I am unable to diagnose. Another guy at work managed to make these things run again. My knowledge of tools seems to stop at the motor's terminals. I can barely interpret the wiring diagrams and can usually get the thing to turn the other direction if needed, but that's about it.

So, I'm looking for a good comprehensive practical book on electric motors. Primer level stuff: Benefits/applications of AC vs DC. Brushes vs brushless, induction vs whatever the other option is. How's the starting winding actually make it start? that kind of thing. Any suggestions? I'll also take suggestions of online classes or something like it.


----------



## sk8rsdad (Jun 4, 2019)

Basic theory:
https://www.explainthatstuff.com/electricmotors.html

Youtube is actually a good resource for this sort of thing:
https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=electric+motor+repair


----------



## Van (Jun 4, 2019)

Often, if it's the motor there is nothing you can do other than replace it. When it IS the motor the most you can do, in most cases, is take an emery cloth or eraser to the commutator, clean carbon from between the commutator contacts, and replace the Brushes. Sometimes there will be a thermal fuse installed in line but that's about it outside of a full break down and replacing bearings, etc.


----------



## bobgaggle (Jun 4, 2019)

Van said:


> Often, if it's the motor there is nothing you can do other than replace it.


 Sure, but when the machine doesn't turn on when you squeeze the trigger, you don't just go out and replace the machine without figuring out what's wrong with it. I apply the same thinking to motors. I was gifted a broken dewalt planer, the $700 one. I figured I'd put in a few hours and see if I could get it running. Ended up tracing the problem to the motor, everything else was fine. But a new motor was around 200 for the part. I didn't have the money to spend, so i broke open the motor and discovered it was just a rotor bearing that blew up. $9 and a $3 wheel to cut the old bearing off . The tool works fine now. I could have stopped at "the motor isn't working", and bought a new one, but taking the time to dig beyond the motor housing saved me a bunch of money. Likewise, i figure if I learn some more things about motors, later I may find that all I need to buy is a new capacitor or a spring for the starter winding switch. I want to know the things I know that I don't know. and the things I don't know I don't know.


----------



## bobgaggle (Jun 4, 2019)

@sk8rsdad thanks for the links


----------



## MNicolai (Jun 4, 2019)




----------



## ellisael (Oct 10, 2019)

You should check out this textbook that i go to every time i need a basic understanding of physical stuff. But of course i am only responsible for school plays and not sure if it can solve your question. Hope the above videos have helped. I am going through them too, for educating myself.


----------

